# La DME  oui mais.....



## Nini82 (Jeudi à 16:17)

Bonjour, 
Au secours.... les repas,me sortent par les yeux 😁😁 3 enfants de 1an,2ans et bientôt 3 ans à table, 3 enfants différents qui mangent.1 a  horreur de se salir les mains il a bientôt 2ans et mange bien avec la cuillère, la plus grande a compris qu'il  fallait quand même  bien manger!! Mais une en particulier  1an.... a  des repas fabuleux préparés par maman,et mange vraiment  tout tout tout.... mais la maman lui apprend la DME,depuis plusieurs mois,j'avoue que c'est  la catastrophe... je vous bien que l'on  mange  avec les mains mais là  c'est une catastrophe, les plats en sauce.. du  curcuma...ect(le copain de 1 an très maniaque des mains, se met dans un état je ne vius dis pas,il ne supporte pas de voir ses mains tres sales...)à la limite se serait une bonne douche à la fin du repas.Alors je décide  par moment de prendre le relais c'est moi qui donne à manger mais elle est vexée  mademoiselle 😊
J'essaie de lui donner  la cuillère ou petite fourchette  pour  qu'elle  essaie mais ça ne vient pas,la main vient toujours dans l'assiette. Alors si la maman continue la DME ok c'est  son choix, mais moi je ne veux pas,c'est  injerable,elle est pas seule ici,je ne peux pas me permettre de passer 15mn à la nettoyer en laissant les copains  seuls!! Donc la DME oui mais jusqu'à  quel âge? Et sommes nous obligés de faire comme les parents le font chez eux??!! 
Merci pour vos partages.
Bonne journée


----------



## ElisabethSom (Jeudi à 16:21)

DME, jamais en ce qui me concerne. Cette nouvelle mode, comme bcp d'autre..., m'insupporte.
C'est dit très clairement lors de mes entretiens et précisé ds mes annonces.
Donc un pe qui me l'imposerait , c'est simple,  c'est hors de question, je ressortirais ma plus belle cuillère, d'accord ou pas d'accord 😁
C'est simple, vous mettez tout ds 1 assiette que vs tenez éloignée de cette demoiselle.


----------



## booboo (Jeudi à 16:24)

Bonjour , 
alors la mise en place de la DME doit se faire seulement si vous êtes d'accord.
Vous n'en avez pas parlé avant ? 
Etes vous sure que la PMI est ok avec le principe de la DME ? 

En 15 ans de carrière, j'ai eu la demande une seule fois.
Nous en avons beaucoup parlé avec la maman ; on s'est mis d'accord pour que son enfant ne mange chez moi le midi qu'à partir du moment où la DME était bien installée ; qu'elle voit que son enfant était à l'aise etc.
Avec cet enfant, cela s'est super bien passé ; beaucoup d'échanges et de coopération avec la maman (je n'hésitais pas à lui faire des retours sur certains aliments si je constatais que cela posait problème chez moi et du coup elle rectifiait.
J'en ai aussi parlé avec ma référente de la PMI, pour pas qu'elle puisse me le reprocher  : son positionnement a été  : ben on a pas de positionnement encore à ce sujet ; en gros comme vous voulez.

Mais ce que je retiens, c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'on vous l'a imposé ... et ça c'est non ; il faut communiquer !


----------



## Nini82 (Jeudi à 16:31)

Alors  ok ok.
Bon on me l'a pas forcément imposé, la maman me disait qu'elle avait mis en place,(c'était au mois de novembre) mais je vois  bien,qu'elle prend une sacrée mauvaise habitude, donc j'explique bien à la petite que Chez Nounou c'est comme ça  pas autrement...et contente ou pas c'est pareil.. 
Je suis comme certaine d'entre vous, ça  m'insupporte  ce genre de chose,et aussi beaucoup  de gaspillage à pon goût...


----------



## Nanou91 (Jeudi à 16:38)

Moi c'est très simple, et vite réglé....
Dans mes contrats j'ai rajouté une ligne : "L'assistante Maternelle accepte-t-elle de pratiquer la DME ? "  une case OUI, une case NON.
Et je coche clairement NON, comme ça tout le monde est prévenu, et je le signale dès le premier entretien avec les PE.
Vu que nous n'avons plus le droit de rien faire sur le temps d'accueil, le grand ménage, nettoyage, toilette c'est hors de question aussi....
Si dès le départ chez nounou c'est avec la cuillère ils n'ont même pas idée de faire autrement.
Une des dernières petites que j'avais eue, la maman m'avait dit "à la maison elle mange avec les mains"....
Ouais. Ben chez moi jamais une seule fois. Je ne l'ai même jamais vu manger avec les doigts....


----------



## incognito (Jeudi à 16:38)

pour la puce, la maman le fait, à sa sauce, elle sait que pour moi c'est non pour la DME pure et dure, par contre, la puce mange avec les doigts (13 mois et mange des morceaux depuis un moment), quand c'est plus difficile, elle accepte la cuiller et s'entraîne même à le faire seule.
mais il y a discussion et les parents savent que les nouvelles modes m'insupportent mais que si un point me paraît bénéfique, pourquoi pas, mais cela reste de mon fait


----------



## Lea64 (Jeudi à 16:40)

Bonjour ! En temps que maman j ai fait la DME pour mes 2 enfants (16 ans et 8ans  donc c est pas une nouvelle mode c est un choix personnel et sa existe depuis des lustres ) 
 Par contre en tant qu ass mat je le refuse parce que c est juste impossible d être que sur un enfant durant tt son repas , c est long sa peut etre risquer et niveau ménage oui c est ultra contraignant .
 Peut être dire tt simplement a la maman écouter je suis désolée mais dorénavant je ferais manger votre enfant jusqu'à quelle y arrive seule , j ai essayer mais ici ils sont 3 et je ne peut pas me permettre de passer minimum 1/2 heure sur votre enfants puis nettoyer tous sa au détriment des autres ce n est pas possible en structure d acceuil tout simplement.


----------



## Chouchou301 (Jeudi à 16:40)

Un PE qui fait la DME chez lui ok, il n'a que SON enfant à surveiller/s'occuper.
Une assmat en a 2, 3 ou 4 à table le midi... pas la même surveillance...


----------



## liline17 (Jeudi à 17:51)

en Vendée, la PMI s'est positionné contre, car cela suppose la surveillance constante d'un enfant et que nous en accueillons plusieurs.
Même si les autres enfants jouent sagement, on peut être amené à intervenir sur une chute, un vomissement, un chagrin, et ne plus pouvoir surveiller l'enfant qui mange.
Certaines méthodes éducatives peuvent avoir plus d'interêt pour l'enfant, mais ne pas être possible avec plusieurs accueillis.


----------



## Pity (Jeudi à 18:03)

Ma puer est contre et ça m'arrange !
J'explique bien qu'il faut normalement rester avec l'enfant en évitant le bruit... euh... comment faire avec 3 autres loulous qui hurlent à la mort car ils ont faim ??

Je le dis dès l'entretien !
Je comprends parfaitement que l'on puisse prendre des aliments avec les mains mais pas possible de faire une dme complète chez moi
Avec une maman bobo/écolo, nous avons convenu que l'enfant aurait des purées pour "le caler" puis ensuite quelques morceaux de légumes bien cuits pour qu'il puisse en goûter tout seul


----------



## violetta (Jeudi à 18:07)

Bonsoir. 
Je refuse également.
Déjà,  à l'entretien téléphonique, je dis que je refuse les couches lavages et la DME.


----------



## Nini82 (Jeudi à 18:11)

Merci pour vos partage d'expérience, ça confirme bien  tout ce que je passe!!! Donc je continuerai ainsi... à la cuillère... les PE ne m'ont jamais questionné sur ce sujet en fait!!! Elle m'a juste stipulé en novembre qu'elle  fonctionnait ainsi,car en fait je suis tombée  sur un plat avec des gros morceaux... et ne le sachant  pas...moi j'ai réduit en purée  ect....c'est en discutant avec qu'elle  a reconnu qu'elle avait oublié de me parler de cette étape... j'ai pas donné  mon point de vu sur ce sujet,car elle ne m'a donc pas dit de faire ainsi.... bref...chacun sa méthode 😊😊
Bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Mimipoupina (Jeudi à 18:13)

DME signifie Diversification Menée par l'Enfant cest à dire qu'on ne passe pas par l'étape des quelques cuillères de purée en plus des biberons mais directement des morceaux bien fondant que le bb pourra porter à sa bouche lui même à satiété (perso je l'ai pratiqué pour mon fils qui a 13 ans maintenant) donc quand vous dîtes "ok mais jusqu'à quel âge ? " je dirais jusqu'à ce que la diversification soit terminée, normalement à 1 an c'est souvent le cas ! on commence à apprendre à manger avec des couverts d'apprentissage comme tous les autres enfants, la DME ne veut pas dire manger comme un cochon jusqu'à 3 ans 😅


----------



## MeliMelo (Jeudi à 18:19)

Moi aussi j'ai un petit en DME en ce moment, par contre le vôtre 1 an, plat en sauce... c'est costaud non ? Pour moi je vois surtout la DME sur la période de la diversification. Ce petit a t'il quelques dents ? L'introduction des aliments est-elle fini ? Sait-il tenir une cuillère et la mettre à la bouche ? Si c'est oui pour les 3, pour moi les repas pris de façon plus "classique" peuvent commencer. Pour ma part, la maman m'a remis un petit tablier pour son enfant qui le recouvre entièrement, ainsi que la tablette de la chaise haute si on le souhaite, ça évite pas mal de dégâts. Moi je trouve la DME pas mal car je peux donner à manger à mon autre petit accueilli à côté en attendant, vu que celui en DME est autonome, c'est le côté pratique.


----------



## Griselda (Jeudi à 19:14)

Non on n'est pas obligés de faire comme les PE, mais evidement ça risque d'être un peu plus compliqué, tu le vois déjà, si tu veux imposer ta manière à cette enfant qui de toute evidence est archi prête pour vouloir manger seule avec ses mains.
D'où l'importance de discuter de sa ligne pédagogique avec les PE et voir si elle sera compatible avec celle des PE car non l'AM ne peut pas faire autant de methode éducative qu'elle a de famille, c'est plutôt les PE qui choisissent leur AM (et vice versa) en fonction de ce que proposera l'AM.

Pour moi, le seul frein c'est la sécurité: est ce que l'enfant gère bien les morceaux, ne s'ettouffe pas alors c'est OK sinon c'est non.
Ici je preparre les repas: les legumes à un an sont mixés façon sauce pour aller avec le féculent mais je propose aussi des morceaux à côté dans une assiette et l'enfant goûte ou patouille si il veut. Celle de 18 mois refuse toujours pour les fruits alors que les legumes ça passe très bien, je ne l'oblige pas pour les fruits, du coup car il y en a aussi mixés, un jour elle goûtera et voilà. On detends!

Par contre je ne comprends pas ce qui pose problème pour celui qui ne supporte pas d'avoir les mains sales? Ce n'est pas lui qui fait de la DME, donc il n'y a pas de problème, pourquoi tape t il une crise alors? Si c'est parce que les mains de la copine sont sales à un moment il faut aussi lui expliquer que la liberté de l'un s'arrête à celle de l'autre: les mains salles de sa copine ne le regardent pas!


----------



## Didi45 (Jeudi à 19:26)

Pas de DME non plus ici chez moi (Loiret), interdit par la PMI….donc cuillères et avec les mains pour certains aliments mais je décide !!! Courage !


----------



## Nounou 22 (Jeudi à 19:40)

Chez nous aussi la pmi est contre. 
La DME normalement c'est l'enfant en effet au début de la diversification qui porte des morceaux à sa bouche ....des morceaux plus grand que la paume de sa main et des morceaux fondants. En effet ça doit être le carnage ...donc à mon sens les plats en sauces n'ont rien à faire dans un contexte de DME.
Par contre à un moment donné, faut quand même bien intégré la cuillère, il va pas manger avec ses mains toute sa vie ....et dès que l'enfant peut prendre la cuillère, il le fait. 
Perso je suis contre dans le contexte d'une assmat car ça demande beaucoup de surveillance en cas de fausse route. Il faut donner le bib avant les morceaux pour qu'en cas de fausse route, l'enfant puisse vomir et que le lait pousse les aliments bloqués vers l'extérieur.....donc imaginez un enfant qui vomit son bib en plein repas avec 3 autres enfants en accueil. Ingérable. 
J'avais eu cette demande il y a quelques années, j'ai préféré refusé le contrat.


----------



## emmanou21 (Jeudi à 21:06)

Pour moi hors de question, j'ai eu une demande, refusé immédiatement, on va où, on garde des gorets ! Manger avec les doigts, la propreté s'est encore l'enfant qui doit décider, si je comprends bien l 'enfant  fait ce qu'il veut, et faut rien dire. Ça me met hors de moi. Franchement, j'ai vraiment envie d'arrêter, quand je lis certains commentaires.


----------



## booboo (Jeudi à 21:33)

heu détendez vous ...des enfants qui mangent avec les doigts c'est pas non plus le drame .... et des gorets heu.... oui effectivement il vaut mieux arrêter si des petits doigts sales sont insupportables .....


----------



## zelande (Jeudi à 22:48)

Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de la DME.
L'enfant peut gouter à tout avec une cuillère, et, un jour ou l'autre, il faudra bien qu'il apprenne à se servir de ses couverts, pourquoi ne pas lui apprendre directement ?
Pour la patouille, il y a d'autres moyens, et il y a aussi des aliments faciles à manger avec les doigts sans que ce soit la cata avec un gamin barbouillé des cheveux au ventre.
Et chez une assmat, quand il y en a plusieurs, ce n'est pas gérable. Jamais eu la demande, mais ce serait non


----------



## MeliMelo (Hier à 03:33)

Moi j'appréhendais un peu mais au final, je trouve ça chouette. Je vois pour mon petit c'est un réel plaisir de découvrir les aliments de la sorte, il dévore tout. Les couverts c'est culturel chez nous, donc pourquoi parler de goret ?? Ceux qui n'en n'ont pas dans beaucoup des pays sont-ils des gorets ? Le but est la découverte des premiers aliments et le plaisir d'être autonome dans la satisfaction de leurs propres besoins, c'est une fierté pour eux. C'est quelque chose de beaucoup plus naturel pour eux que des aliments transformés en purée. Quand la motricité fine évolue, et que le petit prend de mieux en mieux cuillère et fourchette, il s'adapte, tout comme les autres. Je trouve qu'il est autonome beaucoup plus tôt du coup. Le mien (8 mois) prend aussi des compotes au goûter par exemple, donc il est également habitué à la cuillère (et il la prend tout seul).

En diversification classique, un petit qui veut commencer à être autonome et se servir à la cuillère en met souvent partout aussi. Perso que ce soit en diversification classique ou DME, je débarbouille + lavage des mains des enfants après à chaque fois, donc ça ne change pas grand chose. Lavage aussi des chaises hautes et tablettes. La seule différence avec la DME, c'est qu'il y en a un peu plus par terre. Mais petit coup de pelle/balayette ça me prend 1 minute pendant que les petits sont encore dans leurs chaises et le tour est joué. Je ne sais pas s'il y a vraiment plus d'étouffements en DME qu'en diversification classique (quand on passe du lisse vers plus en plus de morceaux par exemple), ce serait bien d'avoir des études là-dessus. Il y a un phénomène naturel de régurgitation chez les bébés qui les empêche d'avaler de gros morceaux, c'est ce que j'observe chez mon petit, ça les protège. Après oui il faut que l'enfant tienne droit sur sa chaise, que les morceaux soient adaptés à son poing et fondants au début et que l'enfant mastique bien, mais ça la DME leur apprend à bien mastiquer justement, peut-être plus facilement qu'en diversification classique.


----------



## nanny mcfee (Hier à 07:17)

DME ? j'ai jamais entendu parler de ça... diversification mené par l'enfant ? ça c'est toujours fait chez moi quand l'enfant est prêt pour apprendre à mangé seul ,donc oui il peut s'aidé avec les doigts et oui forçément il y en aura un peu partout c'est normal puisqu'il est en apprentissage,je suis là pour l'accompagné mais pas pour le stressé si il veut que je l'aide je le ferait mais si il veut pas je le laisse faire et ça m'arrange ,+ il le fait seul et plus vite il apprendra.
Alors oui, il y a des enfants qui sont plus adroit et en mette moins partout et d'autres maladroit et il y en a plus sur eux sur la table sur la chaise et le sol, mais on accueil des bébés qui ont des phases d'apprentissage on se doit de les accompagnés de leur apprendre mais pas d'exigé quoi que ce soit tant que l'enfant lui même n'a pas saisi 

Je comprend pas ou est le problème? c'est le nettoyage qui pose problème? alors accrochez vous bien parceque dans ce métier le nettoyage en fait partie lol

Parcontre , je suis contre quand les parents me donne des instructions avec des mots tirés de magazines à la mode ici c'est la motricité libre point barre! si ils veulent du DME ou encore langage des signes ect... je dis non! ou il faudra payé un supplément de 150€ ben quoi?!!! combien vous coûte une formation par jour? entre 150 et 200€ on est d'accord? bon!

une fois on m'a demandé si je savais parlé anglais   j'ai dit ici, je parle aucune langue étrangère par contre je danse toutes les danses étrangère


----------



## liline17 (Hier à 07:38)

tu te trompe nanny, la DME, ce n'est pas l'apprentissage à manger pour des enfants d'1 an et demi ou 2 ans, c'est dans les premiers mois de l'enfant, quand il commence à manger autre chose que des biberons, vers 6 ou 8 mois, on ne lui donne pas de purée, on lui donne des morceaux de légumes aussi grands que la paume de sa main, ils doivent être bien cuits, et il en fait lui même de la purée, avec ses mains et sa bouche, il faut en prévoir beaucoup, car il en jette beaucoup par terre, et partout sur lui, sans oublier de se tartiner les cheveux


----------



## Griselda (Hier à 08:05)

La DME est un nouveau mot pour un principe appliqué depuis longtemps: mon fils a 20 ans et dès qu'il nous voyait manger il jetait son bib' jusqu'à temps qu'il n'y ait plus rien qui l’intéresse à table, il avait 7 ou 8 mois quand il a commencé, il ne m'a pas laissé le choix car il refusait tout net que je lui donne à manger.
Et oui MeliMelo, se crisper sur la question des couverts est inutile car l'enfant finira par prendre les couverts quand il en aura la capacité et à force de nous voir faire par mimétisme, si tant est qu'on lui en propose toujours à côté de son assiette.
Perso je propose de la purée et à côté des morceaux que l'enfant va gérer s'il en veut puis j'adapte a chacun la quantité d'une forme ou d'une autre: mes legumes sont cuits en morceaux et une partie seulement mixés. Il n'y a rien de compliqué me semble t il.
Mais si pour avoir essayé on n'est trop inquiet ou agassé autant en parler clairement dans son projet pédagogique ainsi cela évite qu'un PE qui souhaite ardemment cette methode pour son enfant ne la choisisse puis génère un litige.


----------



## Petuche (Hier à 08:30)

Bonjour,  pour moi comme beaucoup de collègues c'est niette, pas de ça chez moi.... si 3 ou 4 enfants mangent comme  ça ce n'est pas vivable. Si les PE veulent pratiquer cette méthode pas de soucis mais chez eux. Et chez moi on mange à la cuillère ou fourchette, selon l'âge.  Et le plus proprement possible. Je ne tiens pas à nettoyer pendant 2heures pendant que les loulous sont à la sieste.


----------



## zelande (Hier à 08:32)

A l'heure ou tout augmente, en prévoir beaucoup parce qu'une bonne partie va être gachée ne parait pas franchement judicieux   
Chez moi, ils continueront avec de la purée et une cuillère, puis de morceaux et une cuillère et quand ils sront prêts, ils apprendront le maiement de la cuiller


----------



## Ladrine 10 (Hier à 08:34)

Au début les enfants mangent forcément avec les doigts
Une cuillère à gérer n'est pas simple
Ensuite ils mettent l'aliment dans la cuillère et ensuite le porte a la bouche et fini par manger avec la cuillère
Donc ok suivant les aliments ont peut manger avec les doigts
On le fait aussi adulte 😋
Mais patrouiller dans la purée pendant des heures non merci je vois pas l'intérêt
Puisque de toute manière il faudra bien qu'il finisse par manger normalement
Sinon ça risque d'être sympa a la cantine 😂
Une demande une fois d'un PE vu mes arguments étonnamment ils ne m'ont choisi 
C'est comme le nouveau truc aussi très sympathique les enfants a qui on ne mets pas de couches
A l'adulte de descripter quand l'enfant a envie et de le poser sur le pot .un journal ou chiffon 😵
La dernière fois que j'ai fait ça c'était avec un chaton pas un enfant 
A chaque fois qu'une lubies arrivent il faut bien tester 🤷


----------



## booboo (Hier à 08:40)

Sauf que avec la DME , pas de purée justement, rien de mixé.... bref

Le tout s'est d'être consulté avant par les parents.
Et si on est pas à l'aise avec ça, on dit non et on explique pourquoi


----------



## incognito (Hier à 08:45)

emmanou21 a dit: 


> Pour moi hors de question, j'ai eu une demande, refusé immédiatement, on va où, on garde des gorets ! Manger avec les doigts, la propreté s'est encore l'enfant qui doit décider, si je comprends bien l 'enfant  fait ce qu'il veut, et faut rien dire. Ça me met hors de moi. Franchement, j'ai vraiment envie d'arrêter, quand je lis certains commentaires.


on peut manger avec les doigts (beaucoup de Cultures le font) sans être un goret

mes loulous mangent très proprement avec leurs doigts, c'est le jeu des textures, une approche de la nourriture et ils savent prendre des couverts, je vais de plus en plus le leur demander pour qu'à l'école ils sachent tenir couteau, fourchette


----------



## nanny mcfee (Hier à 08:51)

liline17 a dit: 


> tu te trompe nanny, la DME, ce n'est pas l'apprentissage à manger pour des enfants d'1 an et demi ou 2 ans, c'est dans les premiers mois de l'enfant, quand il commence à manger autre chose que des biberons, vers 6 ou 8 mois,


aaah ok!!! autant pour moi, oui j'ai eu ça mais c'étais dans la phase de la diversification , au lieu de donner en purée la maman donnait en morceaux, donc là pas de sauce ou purée et c'est ok, de plus je refuse de faire la diversification je laisse ce soin aux parents à cause d'éventuelles allergies
mais si il m'arrive demain qu'une maman m'apporte de la purée ou sauce et me dit qu'il mange avec les doigts il est évidemment hors de question! c'est un foutage de gu eule là! mdr 


liline17 a dit: 


> on ne lui donne pas de purée, on lui donne des morceaux de légumes aussi grands que la paume de sa main, ils doivent être bien cuits, et il en fait lui même de la purée, avec ses mains et sa bouche, il faut en prévoir beaucoup, car il en jette beaucoup par terre, et partout sur lui, sans oublier de se tartiner les cheveux


si l'enfant en fait de la purée c'est parceque à cet âge là ils sont dans la découverte du toucher ils écrasent tout ce qui touche et rapporte à leur bouche,ils ont pas encore la faculté de prendre délicatement les choses ils maitrisent pas

il faut être patient et les aidés après cette étape on aura l'apprentissage de la cuillère,fourchette,couteaux donc patience patience!!!! lol 

je me suis déjà levé en urgence parceque j'avais pris un éternuement plein de légumes sur la figure  😂 et pas qu'une fois donc lavé le petit le sol ect c'est pas le pire


----------



## nanny mcfee (Hier à 08:55)

Ladrine 10 a dit: 


> Ensuite ils mettent l'aliment dans la cuillère et ensuite le porte a la bouche et fini par manger avec la cuillère


ils sont trop mignons quand ils font ça  j'adore!!! j'en avais une qui tiré la langue sur le coté en même temps genre roulement de tambour lol


----------



## Catie6432 (Hier à 08:57)

Tout ceci est très culturel en somme. Manger avec cuillère, fourchette, couteau n'est pas si ancien que cela. Et dans d'autres cultures manger avec les doigts, bébé, enfant ou adulte est consensuel. 
Je reprends l'argument de ladrine 10 concernant les couches. En Chine par exemple les enfants ne portent pas de couches. Les parents les prennent entre leurs jambes et font un petit bruit d'eau avec leur bouche. Un petit "psiiitttt". L'enfant fait pipi. C'est bien sûr de plus en plus à relativiser car la Chine s'occidentalise beaucoup et les couches jetables gagnent du terrain. Alors, qui a raison, qui a tord ? Ou la vérité serait elle un mix des coutumes culturelles ? 
A chacun de se positionner en fonction de ses convictions. 
Pour ma part si je ne suis pas hostile à cette pratique, la gérer pour 4 très jeunes accueillis me semble peu approprié. Je pense aussi à l'hygiène si des petits nez coulent par exemple.


----------



## nanny mcfee (Hier à 09:23)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> Je reprends l'argument de ladrine 10 concernant les couches. En Chine par exemple les enfants ne portent pas de couches. Les parents les prennent entre leurs jambes et font un petit bruit d'eau avec leur bouche. Un petit "psiiitttt". L'enfant fait pipi. C'est bien sûr de plus en plus à relativiser car la Chine s'occidentalise beaucoup et les couches jetables gagnent du terrain. Alors, qui a raison, qui a tord ? Ou la vérité serait elle un mix des coutumes culturelles ?


Bonjour, il y a pas qu'en chine ça ce fait/faisait aussi en Afrique et d'autres pays de l'orient  

 ils jonglent entre des langes quand il fait froid et fesses en l'air quand il fait beau et pour évité des pipis et selles un peu partout les femmes leur faisait faire ce rituel qui fonctionnait une fois sur 10 lol mais pas bon pour le bébé car pas en âge de rester  assis et certaines femmes les gardaient longtemps tant qu'ils avaient pas fait leur besoins pour évité de le faire ailleurs :/ j'ai vu des bébés complètement courbés bonjour les problèmes de dos plus tard chez l'enfant.

 J'ai vu ça chez certaines  des familles modeste ou en campagne qui avaient gardés leur anciennes coutumes pas dans les grandes villes


----------



## Nounou 22 (Hier à 09:57)

Perso je pense que personne n'a raison ou a tort dans ce domaine. Chaque parent fait ses choix pour son/ses enfants, que ce soit des choix éducatifs ou bien des choix sur les apprentissages....le tout c'est que nous, les assmats, sommes un accueil collectif et que par conséquent, on ne peut pas fonctionner de la même façon qu'un parent qui n'a, à s'occuper que de son enfant. Et la DME à l'air de rien comme ça mais il y a tout un protocole à suivre ....et étant donné que c'est les parents souvent qui amènent le repas lors de la DME car tout ne peut pas être proposé n'importe comment, on se retrouve parfois avec des choses non testés ou non adaptés...et prendre le risque en cas de fausse route d'avoir l'intégralité d'un bib qui ressort....moi j'ai dit non. Je ne me sentais pas de me lancer là dedans. Avant de dire non je me suis beaucoup renseigné....mais la maman nous voulait vraiment et elle était prête à renoncer à la DME pour nous avoir. Je lui ai dit que non car un jour elle aurait le regret de ne pas avoir été au bout de son souhait pour son enfant....que je l'incitais à poursuivre ses recherches pour trouver une AM qui partagerait la même vision qu'elle sur les repas. Elle a fini par trouver ....et je n'ai pas regretté d'avoir dit non, je me serai senti piégé je pense en acceptant cet enfant et en sachant que sur un point important, je ne pourrai répondre aux exigences des parents. Pour celles qui acceptent la DME, je trouve ça super ....et pour celles qui ne l'acceptent pas, je comprends le pourquoi du comment puisque j'en fais partie ...et je trouve ça super aussi....
Du moment que chacun/ chacune soit à l'aise avec son choix et puisse l'expliquer aux PE.


----------



## MeliMelo (Hier à 12:46)

Alors liline, en fait cela doit dépendre des enfants, car mon accueilli par exemple ne s'en met pas partout (un peu mais pas partout, quand on donne à la cuillère, il peut aussi y en avoir sur le visage), ne se tartine pas les cheveux avec et n'en met pas plein par terre, il mange tout. Donc il y a des petits loupés qui peuvent tomber sur le tablier mais on peut aussi les reprendre pour les remettre dans l'assiette. C'est censé être des morceaux de fruits, légumes, viandes (ou pancakes, gateaux etc.) mais pas des plats en sauce comme dans le post initial. Perso la maman ne me donne pas deux fois plus de nourriture pour compenser la perte. Il n'y a pas tellement de perte au final, quelques miettes, mais je pense qu'en donnant à la cuillère moi-même il y aurait peut-être aussi de la perte car le petit de finirait pas son plat. Il y a plus de plaisir pour lui "à faire tout seul", du coup il en prend plus.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Hier à 13:05)

Bonjour,  

Deux questions : le fait de manger avec ses mains est ce de la Dme ?
Le fait de vouloir imposer une cuillère à un enfant, qui manifestement n'en a pas envie ni ressenti le besoin est ce assimilé à de la violence éducative ordinaire ?

Je ne pratique pas la Dme, telle qu'elle est décrite dans les textes.  En revanche je n'impose rien à l'enfant s'il ressent le besoin de manger seul avec ses doigts, quelque soit l'âge. 

Oui il y en partout   mais il a moins ensuite de blocage alimentaire je trouve. 
Un enfant de ces âges n'ont pas la maîtrise de la coordination, rien d'étonnant à ce qu'on retrouve des aliments par terre.
Est-ce grave ? Non, et quand on à  ce principe en tête ça change tout. 
Oui c'est pénible de devoir nettoyer ensuite,  mais bon,  je préfère ça que des batailles continuelles et contre productives avec des repas où l'on force l'enfant à avoir des attitudes qu'il ne comprend pas.  Et forcer à la cuillère ou la fourchette ? Oui on propose, mais je n'impose pas l'usage et je n'impose pas a l'enfant de lui donner moi même le repas s'il préfère manger lui même avec ses doigts ou des mains. 

L'usage des couverts vient petit à petit ensuite. Et sans contrainte  ni bataille ni blocage.😉


----------



## kikine (Hier à 13:14)

oui métal mais dans ce cas si tu sais que ton enfant manges avec les doigts tu lui donnerais un plat en sauce a manger chez quelqu'un d'autre? sachant que le curcuma ça tache a mort?
perso non, si mon enfant mange avec les doigts chez quelqu'un d'autre je lui donne morceaux de légumes qu'il puisse saisir et certainement pas des épices comme le curcuma (combien de t-shirt ai je ruiné a cause de lui... 🥺)


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Hier à 13:27)

Oui, pour les plats en sauce c'est clair que ça craint ! Là la douche du soir s'impose ! 

Si la maman  ne comprend pas ..ne mettez pas de bavoir à l'enfant quand il aura ruiné ses vêtements elle y réfléchira


----------



## kikine (Hier à 13:31)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Oui, pour les plats en sauce c'est clair que ça craint ! Là la douche du soir s'impose !
> 
> Si la maman  ne comprend pas ..ne mettez pas de bavoir à l'enfant quand il aura ruiné ses vêtements elle y réfléchira


pas bête ton idée de ne pas mettre de bavoir... effectivement elle risque vite changer de stratégie.. ou de mettre toujours les mêmes vêtements tout tâchés chez l'am  😜


----------



## Dodo95 (Aujourd'hui à 09:38)

bonjour,
Aucuns de mes P-E ne m’a demandé de mettre en place cette technique pour le moment, mais j´ai posé la question à ma puér pour savoir comment me positionner le moment voulu.
Elle m’a expliqué qu´il faut une ordonnance du pédiatre qui est obligatoire et non pas selon une lubie des parents parce que c´est tendance et la je cite ses mots . De plus si demande de parents, je dois la prévenir.
Est ce que vos puér dissent la même chose ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Aujourd'hui à 11:56)

Bonjour oh la puer...une ordonnance du pédiatre ? La dme n'est pas une médecine..
Elles sont vraiment curieuses ces puers. Comme elle sait qu'elle ne peut l'interdire (puisqu'il s'agit d'un choix parental) elle vous invente une obligation bidon...

Pfff. Il faut faire appel à son bon sens. Soit vous n'êtes pas ok et c'est votre droit.  Soit vous adhérez et là en toute connaissance de cause vous assumez. Comme pour tous les autres attitudes, gestes, méthodes éducatives...


----------



## MeliMelo (Aujourd'hui à 19:09)

Je ne vois pas comment un pédiatre pourrait prescrire la DME sous ordonnace moi non plus... C'est comme si on disait qu'un pédiatre doit prescrire la motricité libre sur ordonnance... ça n'a pas de sens. C'est une autre façon de manger, permettant de découvrir la nourriture autremment, tout simplement. Mais beaucoup d'enfants et d'ass mat le font déjà à moitié sans même le savoir. Les premiers boudoirs que les parents donne aux petits quand ils commencent à avoir leur deux premières petites quenottes, c'est déjà de la DME un peu tardive mais DME quand même ^^


----------

